# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1С 7.7 Конфигурирование. Бухгалтерия. Торговля.Склад

## kynabo

Уважаемые форумчане, доброе время суток!
С 1С работала давно и немного в другом направление. При устройстве на работу, дали два задание, одно для 1С 8.1, но разрешили все сделать в 7.7. Дали семь дней на выполнение. Выбирать самой методом проб и ошибок лучший вариант нет поэтому времени.  Пожалуйста, подскажите, можно ли объединить эти два задания, что лучше использовать для их реализации, в каких разрезах нагляднее показывать данные в отчете, какие фишки можно использовать, что бы было быстрее, удобней, наглядней.  Может быть где можно скачать пробную версию Бухгалтерского учета, версия 4.5, в которой рекомендовано сделать задание.   У меня 1С 7.7. Предприятие один конфигуратор.

**************************************************  *задание  1
В холдинговой компании существует две Организации (юридические лица), имеющие специализацию по выполняемым для бизнеса функциям:
1.	Организация, которая ведет продажу товара оптовым клиентам (она же обеспечивает складское хранение товара). Условно назовем ее Продавец.
2.	Организация, которая закупает товар у поставщиков и осуществляет временное его хранение. Условно назовем ее Закупщик.
У Организации-Продавца:
•	Существует центральный склад компании (ЦС) и N удаленных складов (филиалов). С каждого из удаленных складов товар может реализовываться клиентам, эта операция проводится в системе документами РасходнаяНакладная. Прямая реализация клиентам с ЦС не ведется.
•	Поступление товара на Центральный Склад (ЦС) Организации-Продавца осуществляется документами ПоступлениеТоваров. Контрагентом (поставщиком) в этих операциях является Организация-Закупщик.
•	Перемещение товаров с центрального склада на удаленные склады осуществляется документами ПеремещениеТоваров. При необходимости возможно прямое перемещение товара между двумя удаленными складами. Оно также отражается документом ПеремещениеТоваров.
Бухгалтерский учет для Организации-Продавца ведется в 1С 7.7. Складской учет на складах ведется во внешней системе (реализованной не на платформе 1С), из нее же печатаются документы на отгрузку. Из-за неполноценности реализованного между системами обмена данными может сложиться ситуация, когда:
При проведении в 1С документов РасходнаяНакладная по некоторым номенклатурным позициям остатков на удаленном складе будет недостаточно (хотя фактически товар был в наличии и был отпущен клиенту).
Для приведения в порядок товародвижения в бухгалтерской БД 1С необходимо реализовать внешнюю обработку, которая за указанный при запуске период:
•	Выявит ситуации продажи с удаленных складов в «минус».
•	Определит, на каких складах присутствует неиспользованный остаток этого товара. Это может быть либо центральный, либо другой удаленный склад.
•	Автоматически сформирует для этих товарных позиций («минусовых») операции перемещения (документ ПеремещениеТоваров) с центрального склада, либо с другого удаленного склада. Приоритет имеет центральный склад: с него перемещения делаем в первую очередь. Если там будет недостаточно, тогда пытаемся искать избыток товара на других удаленных складах.
•	Может сложиться ситуация, когда общего остатка по всем складам будет все равно недостаточно, чтобы закрыть образовавшийся «минус». Это означает, что данный товар по данным бухгалтерского учета присутствует на остатках Организации-Поставщика. Для таких случаев необходимо организовать перемещение недостающего количества с Центрального Склада на удаленный склад. После этого сформировать документ поступления нужного количества (ПоступлениеТоваров) от Организации-Поставщика на центральный склад. Цена в документе поступления рассчитывается от цены реализации исходя из фиксированной наценки Организации-Продавца в 2,5 %.
Дополнительные условия:
•	В результате проведения автоматически сформированных документов по данным бухгалтерского учета не должно быть отрицательных остатков на конец каждого из дней в обрабатываемом периоде.
•	При запуске обработки в заданном периоде в системе уже может присутствовать любое количество проведенных документов товародвижения любого типа (Поступления, Перемещения, Реализации). Произведенные ими движения товара должны корректно учитываться обработкой как сложившийся факт. Изменение этих документов (существующих на момент запуска обработки) не допускается.
•	Количество сформированных документов перемещения и закупа должно быть минимизировано. То есть если с центрального склада на удаленный перемещается в течение дня несколько товаров, их следует объединить в один документ. Документ закупа (поступления от поставщика на ЦС) в течение дня должен быть один.
•	По результатам выполнения обработки сформировать служебный отчет, который отобразит в удобном для восприятия виде сформированные дополнительные операции товародвижения.
•	Задачу нужно реализовать на примере конфигурации Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5.

**************************************************
 Задание 2
В холдинговой компании существует две Организации (юридические лица), имеющие специализацию по выполняемым для бизнеса функциям:
1.	Организация, которая ведет продажу товара оптовым клиентам (она же обеспечивает складское хранение товара). Условно назовем ее Продавец.
2.	Организация, которая закупает товар у поставщиков и осуществляет временное его хранение. Условно назовем ее Закупщик.
У Организации-Продавца:
•	Существует центральный склад компании (ЦС) и N удаленных складов (филиалов). С каждого из удаленных складов товар может реализовываться клиентам, эта операция проводится в системе документами РеализацияТоваровУслуг. Прямая реализация клиентам с ЦС не ведется.
•	Поступление товара на Центральный Склад (ЦС) Организации-Продавца осуществляется документами ПоступлениеТоваровУслуг. Контрагентом (поставщиком) в этих операциях является Организация-Закупщик.
•	Перемещение товаров с центрального склада на удаленные склады осуществляется документами ПеремещениеТоваров. При необходимости возможно прямое перемещение товара между двумя удаленными складами. Оно также отражается документом ПеремещениеТоваров.
Бухгалтерский учет для Организации-Продавца ведется в 1С 8.1. Складской учет на складах ведется во внешней системе (реализованной не на платформе 1С), из нее же печатаются документы на отгрузку. Из-за неполноценности реализованного между системами обмена данными может сложиться ситуация, когда:
При проведении в 1С документов РеализацияТоваровУслуг по некоторым номенклатурным позициям остатков на удаленном складе будет недостаточно (хотя фактически товар был в наличии и был отпущен клиенту).
Для приведения в порядок товародвижения в бухгалтерской БД 1С необходимо реализовать внешнюю обработку, которая за указанный при запуске период:
•	Выявит ситуации продажи с удаленных складов в «минус».
•	Определит, на каких складах присутствует неиспользованный остаток этого товара. Это может быть либо центральный, либо другой удаленный склад.
•	Автоматически сформирует для этих товарных позиций («минусовых») операции перемещения (документ ПеремещениеТоваров) с центрального склада, либо с другого удаленного склада. Приоритет имеет центральный склад: с него перемещения делаем в первую очередь. Если там будет недостаточно, тогда пытаемся искать избыток товара на других удаленных складах.
•	Может сложиться ситуация, когда общего остатка по всем складам будет все равно недостаточно, чтобы закрыть образовавшийся «минус». Это означает, что данный товар по данным бухгалтерского учета присутствует на остатках Организации-Поставщика. Для таких случаев необходимо организовать перемещение недостающего количества с Центрального Склада на удаленный склад. После этого сформировать документ поступления нужного количества (ПоступлениеТоваровУслуг) от Организации-Поставщика на центральный склад. Цена в документе поступления рассчитывается от цены реализации исходя из фиксированной наценки Организации-Продавца в 2,5 %.
Дополнительные условия:
•	В результате проведения автоматически сформированных документов по данным бухгалтерского учета не должно быть отрицательных остатков на конец каждого из дней в обрабатываемом периоде.
•	При запуске обработки в заданном периоде в системе уже может присутствовать любое количество проведенных документов товародвижения любого типа (Поступления, Перемещения, Реализации). Произведенные ими движения товара должны корректно учитываться обработкой как сложившийся факт. Изменение этих документов (существующих на момент запуска обработки) не допускается.
•	Количество сформированных документов перемещения и закупа должно быть минимизировано. То есть если с центрального склада на удаленный перемещается в течение дня несколько товаров, их следует объединить в один документ. Документ закупа (поступления от поставщика на ЦС) в течение дня должен быть один.
•	По результатам выполнения обработки сформировать служебный отчет, который отобразит в удобном для восприятия виде сформированные дополнительные операции товародвижения.
•	Задачу можно реализовать на примере любой типовой конфигурации 1С 8.1 (8.2), содержащей документы движения товара: Бухгалтерия предприятия, Управление торговлей, Комплексная автоматизация, УПП.

----------


## alex192ivan

Делал обработку на базе УТ 10.3 только у меня период определялся месячными продажами.

----------

kynabo (22.07.2012)

----------


## kynabo

А чуть подробнее можно принцип ?

----------

